# Kurbel lockert sich ununterbrochen



## Carl Johnson (29. Mai 2007)

Sers Leute!

Ich fahr ein Felt Manic BMX und nach ungefähr 3/4 jahre langer benutzung hat sich anfangs immer die linke große Schraube die in die Achse geschraubt wird gelockert.
Jetzt lockert sich diese auch immer, die Achse rutsch durch und das ganze kettenblatt wird locker, auch die Schraube die das Kettenblatt an den rechten kurbelarm schraubt lockert sich ...

Ich bin ratlos was ich machen soll, hab schon alles einmal auseinandergebaut und wieder zusammengeschraubt und danach hats wieder perfekt gehalten bis ich wegen meiner kette die kurbel wieder mal aufgeschraubt hab, seit dem gehts wieder von vorne los, immer wieder lockern sich die schrauben, ich hab schon alles probiert, mit lock-spray und zeug und glump - außerdem ist mir der kauf einer neuen kurbel fast zu teuer. Was soll ich tun??? hat da jemand eine Antwort drauf, außer neu kaufen??

Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen das mein linker kurbel innen ziemlich abgenutzt ist - aber das dürfte doch nicht schlimm sein oder??


Bitte helft mir ich halt das nicht mehr aus mit lockerem ritzel umeinander zu gruken!!!!


cyaaaaaaaaaaaa

-----------------------------------------
visit:
www.dirtpark-oberstdorf.de.vu


----------



## Patator (30. Mai 2007)

Hast Du eine Vierkantaufnahme?
Die sollte nicht eingefetett sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (30. Mai 2007)

Patator schrieb:


> Hast Du eine Vierkantaufnahme?
> Die sollte nicht eingefetett sein?



Die Achse meiner Powerbite schwimmt im Fett und da rutscht nichts.

@Carl:

Ist vielleicht der Kurbelarm vom ständigen Lockerwerden ausgeschlagen?Hat die Kurbel zusätzlich eine Achsklemmung? Ist die Verzahnung der Kurbelachse noch in Ordnung?
Das wären jetzt so die Sachen, die mir dazu einfallen. Wenn du die genaue Ursache, bzw. das Teil gefunden hast, dann frag mal beim zuständigen Vertrieb oder in Onlineshops, ob du da Einzelteile nachkaufen kannst.
Ansonsten such nach ner guten gebrauchten Kurbel à la Powerbite, Profile, WTP. Die sollten nicht mehr die Welt kosten und trotzdem halten.


----------



## donkeybridge (30. Mai 2007)

Es ist wahrscheinlich so, dass wie die andern auch schon gesagt haben die Kurbel ausgeschlagen ist. Das problem ist, dass wenn die Kurbel ausgeschlagen ist auch die Spindel (das teil, dass die beiden Kurbelarme verbindet) meistens mit ausschlägt. Von daher solltest du dir gleich ein komplett neues set kaufen. Da gibt es schon ein paar günstige kurbeln. Da du wahrscheinlich freestyle fährst und ich race fahre kann ich dir leider keine Nahmen von kurbeln sagen, die gut und nicht so teuer sind. Es gibt aber sicher hier ein paar Spezialisten, die das machen können. Du musst bei Kauf nur auf die Art der Lager achten. Zumindest bei race bmx gibt es mehrere arten von Lagern (euro, american, mid). Das müsste aber in der Beschreibung von deinem Rad stehen. 
Unterdessen kannst du ja mal eins Versuchen: Besorg dir das stärkste Logtight, dass du finden kannst, schmiere das über die Schraube, die sich Lockert, warte 24 stunden und drehe die dann anschließend so fest du kannst ins Gewinde. Das könnte helfen. Nur Vorsicht! Es könnte auch sein, dass du die Kurbel auf der einen Seite dann nicht mehr abbekommst. 

Viel Glück
Hanno


----------



## Carl Johnson (30. Mai 2007)

Sers Leute

@RISE

Ja die verzahnung von dem einen Kurbelarm ist ziemlich abgenutzt, ich hab mir auch schon gedacht dass es vllt das ist, was die Kurbel locker. wird wohl so sein oder?
Tja dann muss ich mir wohl ne neue Kurbel leisten, wobei das schon komisch ist, nur weil die verzahnung bisschen abgenutzt ist darf sich doch nicht gleich die achse/spindel lockern ...


----------



## RISE (30. Mai 2007)

Ja dann wird das so sein. Wenn die verzahnung beschÃ¤digt oder abgenutzt ist, dann greift die Kurbel nicht mehr richtig auf der Achse und ist eben locker.
Was fÃ¼r Lager hast denn? Euro, US, Mid oder Spanish? Wenns kein Euro BB ist, dann such mal nac ner gebrauchten Primo Powerbite, die sollte fÃ¼r um die 60 - 70â¬ zu haben sein und macht in 9 von 10 FÃ¤llen keine Probleme und haben noch ne Achsklemmung zusÃ¤tzlich. Profile und co sind natÃ¼rlich auch top, aber dafÃ¼r auch teuer.


----------

